# بيانات ملصقات السلامة الخاصة بالمواد الكيميائية



## يا الغالي (24 يوليو 2016)

اهم بيانات ملصق السلامة للمواد الكيميائية وقوانينها 


https://www.osha.gov/Publications/OSHA3492QuickCardLabel.pdf


----------



## يا الغالي (24 يوليو 2016)

رابط مختصر القوانين 

الفرق بين NFPA 704 and HazCom 2012 Labels


انواع HCS Pictograms


----------



## يا الغالي (24 يوليو 2016)

[h=3]Flame Over Circle[/h]







EPS
JPG
PNG
 *Dimensions:* 1017(w) x 1017(h)
*Resolution:* 300 dpi

[h=3]Flame[/h]






EPS
JPG
PNG
 *Dimensions:* 1017(w) x 1017(h)
*Resolution:* 300 dpi

[h=3]Exploding Bomb[/h]






EPS
JPG
PNG
 *Dimensions:* 1017(w) x 1017(h)
*Resolution:* 300 dpi


[h=3]Skull and Crossbones[/h]






EPS
JPG
PNG
 *Dimensions:* 1017(w) x 1017(h)
*Resolution:* 300 dpi

[h=3]Corrosion[/h]






EPS
JPG
PNG
 *Dimensions:* 1017(w) x 1017(h)
*Resolution:* 300 dpi

[h=3]Gas Cylinder[/h]






EPS
JPG
PNG
 *Dimensions:* 1017(w) x 1017(h)
*Resolution:* 300 dpi


[h=3]Health Hazard[/h]






EPS
JPG
PNG
 *Dimensions:* 1017(w) x 1017(h)
*Resolution:* 300 dpi

[h=3]Environment[/h]






EPS
JPG
PNG
 *Dimensions:* 1017(w) x 1017(h)
*Resolution:* 300 dpi

[h=3]Exclamation Mark[/h]






EPS
JPG
PNG
 *Dimensions:* 1017(w) x 1017(h)
*Resolution:* 300 dpi


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2016)

مشكور أخي العزيز
جهد مبارك تشكر عليه


----------

